# Help. Unknown Song I Heard In Concert



## Aaron2007 (Mar 30, 2007)

I was at the Johann Strauss Gala Concert in London last year, but the name of one of the many great songs I heard has gone blank.

I was lucky to record part of it live with my dictaphone which I left in my pocket after work.

The quality is poor, but does anyone know the name of this tender yet glass breaking song?

http://www.zippyvideos.com/1462091686828536/theatre_concert/

P.S. I love classical music, but there's nothing like a hot jazz band.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

I believe that's Rosalinda's aria from *Die Fledermaus*, but I could be confusing it with an aria from *Zigeunerbaron*... not exactly my preferred or specialized genre.

Any operetta experts here?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

I think that it is the Laughing Song "Mein Herr Marquis" from:

DIE FLEDERMAUS - ZWEITER AKT:

ADELE : 
Mein Herr Marquis,
einMann wie Sie sollt' besser das verstehen,
Darum rate ich nur genauer sich die Leute anzusehen!
Die Hand ist doch wohl gar so fein, 
Ach! Dies Füßchen, so zierlich, so klein,ach!
Die Sprache, die ich führe, die Taille, die Tournüre,
Dergleichen finden Sie bei einer Zofe nie!
Gestehen müssen Sie fürwahr,
sehr komisch dieser Irrtum war!
Ja, sehr komisch.
Ha ha ha, Ist die Sache, Ha ha ha,
D'rum verzeih'n Sie, Ha ha ha, Wenn ich lache,
Ha ha ha...

i found a translation, if necessary:

http://www.charlottechurch.net/ubbt...er=1410&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------

